# pH adjusters



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So, we got a new section  Cheers!
Okay, let go to my project:
Hello all,
I've just though alot yesterday about how to apply what I learn at school to how I should deal with such shortage... 
Okay. Now let me start my simple project first, on DIY pH adjusters.
To increase acidity, we may use sodium acid phosphate (as I read in books) what should I address so these Vietnamese sellers understand? Then what should the portion is the most ideal so that we cab handle well?
To increase alkalinity, we may use sodium bicarbonate. Again, what should I address it and what portion should I take?
Thanks for your time, I'm looking forward to see your replies...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The acid is not one I'd recommend for use especially in a non planted tank. Adding PO4 can (and usually does) lead to algae growth in a non planted tank. Muraitic acid (very dangerous) is a better alternative when premixed properly. Also altering PH can be tricky as it requires a lot of bicarbonate or a low KH to consistently change. If you have hard water, the sodium phosphoric acid will not work.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

to soften water buy sedge peat,remove any stringy bits and run boiling water through it=aquarium peat that can be put in filter to soften water


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand exactly what you are asking max. If you are asking about the PH up and PH down things, they just don't work and do more damage than good. Any homemade solution to change PH without first addressing KH ( carbonate hardness ) is also a waste of time. Water chemistry is a very complicated subject, but the bottom line is that you cannot lower your PH without first lowering KH which acts as a buffer. Raising PH is easier but is still tricky.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

altering ph you must take into account kh buffer effect to get stable results and not ph flucuations/crash


----------

